# 轻沅氏 沅氏 轻迩严 骓 媲嵴砬渖 HardWare 寝忧 轻迩严 骓硌 媲嵴砬渖 徨绣 轻卿媲贖ardWare/Rapair 抻 枕卿 轻锰逡 轻枕漤 ( Chinese Phones Repair)  ZTE Blade Vec 4G

## comebuy

ZTE has detailed its first smartphone to use the Google Now Launcher, shunning its own custom user interface, and also teased the forthcoming announcement of a fitness wristband. We heard about the Blade Vec 4G 轻焰侨 寿逖 後勤智 蒉[ 後视添 侵圬 邃 ], but have now been given the features and specs concerning the device. 
The phone has a 5-inch screen with an HD resolution  we抮e betting that抯 720p, but ZTE hasn抰 confirmed it  and is powered by the latest version of Qualcomm抯 Snapdragon 400 chip, which provides it with 轻焰侨 寿逖 後勤智 蒉[ 後视添 侵圬 邃 ] connectivity. On the rear of the phone is an 8-megapixel camera with autofocus, but selfie fans are going to be disappointed by the 1-megapixel camera above the screen. 
ZTE has provided the Blade Vec 1GB with RAM and 16GB of storage space. There抯 the usual array of sensors, plus GPS, Wi-Fi Direct, and an FM radio. A 2300mAh battery should be just about enough to power this relatively simple phone for at least a day. The operating system is Android 4.4, complete with the Google Now Launcher, and Google抯 voice control system. A revised version of the 轻焰侨 寿逖 後勤智 蒉[ 後视添 侵圬 邃 ] smartphone was announced alongside the Blade Vec 4G, and it now boasts a new Snapdragon 801 processor, 2GB of RAM, 4G LTE, and 16GB of internal memory. 
The company took a moment to tease us about a forthcoming fitness wearable device, which has been given the highly amusing name of the Grand Band. It sounds like 轻焰侨 寿逖 後勤智 蒉[ 後视添 侵圬 邃 ]抯 take on Samsung抯 Gear Fit (and not a well-dressed orchestra) and it will apparently measure the wearer抯 heart rate, store the data, and help monitor health conditions. It doesn抰 specifically mention tracking activity, but we抎 be surprised if it wasn抰 a feature. Described as 揻ashionable and practical, we can look forward to the Grand Band launching later this year, in a variety of colors. 
轻焰侨 寿逖 後勤智 蒉[ 後视添 侵圬 邃 ] is the first phone outside of the Nexus and Google Play Edition phones to come with Google抯 launcher pre-installed, and the company promises there are more to come. For now, the Blade Vec 4G is available in Hong Kong and several European countries. A U.S. launch could come in the future though.

----------


## mangouri

thanksssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss

----------

